# Mallard dropping in!



## Wildthings (Jun 20, 2021)

Don't you just love it when they cup up and drop in!! After my cataract surgery, Doc said no wood working so I was able to complete a few other things. Next appt tomorrow and hopefully I'll be released!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 20, 2021)

No woodworking ever? Chuck


----------



## trc65 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 21, 2021)

Loce it


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 21, 2021)

That’s fantastic.


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 21, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> No woodworking ever? Chuck


Just while my eye is healing. Hopefully at my visit today he'll release me!!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 21, 2021)

Nice! I love watching ducks skate to a landing. I want to get some decent photos sometime of that, just haven't put in the time down by the ponds around here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deputydawg (Jun 21, 2021)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 22, 2021)

I've been remiss -(i've been lots of other things - but we won't talk about that!) - I have not mentioned how much I like the mount!


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 23, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> I've been remiss -(i've been lots of other things - but we won't talk about that!) - I have not mentioned how much I like the mount!


Why thank you Mike. There are 2 more mounts that go with this one. Another drake mallard cupped up hard with head up attitude and a drake mottled that will be sliding in from the side. They are working and not complete yet. Trying to get the sandhill crane, flying turkey and a strutting turkey completed and out the door first. That will free up considerable room for me.

Oh and the eye doc cleared me for anything. The right eye cataract is gone and healed. Tested for distance at 20/20 in the right eye, 20/60 in left.
At 16" reading I'm 20/20 in both.. but the new right eye doesn't read as clearly as my old left.

It's sawdust time!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 23, 2021)

Oh!!!! I'd be honored to be able to see the sandhill!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

